# [Resort Destinations and Exchange] Scam? [merged]



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

I can certainly tell you what company isn't a great exchange company, Resort Destinations and Exchange out of Las Vegas.  They have this nifty little website that they use to make it look like they are something, but when you start peeling back the onion and start asking questions, that's when you find out that its more smoke than actually something tangible.

If you happen to get a call from their cronies, Cornerstone Processing out of Las Vegas, run for the hills and avoid them at all costs.  I have spent more than my fair share of time trying to get my money back, all $7000 and have met nothing but stone walling and such.

When I contacted my sales rep, who was a really sweet guy I got to say, he told me that the owners have been holding back on pay to several employees and such and that he was sorry, but he didn't think that we would ever see anything for the funds we provided.

I called and asked the other service they sold, a timeshare rental company, how much of my $7000 check they got from Cornerstone Processing, he enlightened me that they didn't see anything but the enrollment fee of $598.  

Seems to me that Resort Destinations and Exchange (RDE as they like to call it) is a get rich quick scam and needs to be shut down.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

*Hilton / HGVC & Resort Destinations & Exchange*

Is the outfit from Las Vegas called Resort Destinations & Exchange even affiliated with Hilton/HGVC?  Need to know.  Thinking I got scammed...considering I can't get a hold of them to get my money back.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> Is the outfit from Las Vegas called Resort Destinations and Exchange even affiliated with Marriott and can exchange their properties?
> 
> Thinking I just got scammed considering I can't seem to get a hold of them and get my money back.



I don't think they are affiliated in any way. You might want to consider contacting the Attorney General in Nevada.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

*Resort Destinations & Exchange*

These guys are slick.  I was called in for a timeshare update meeting a couple of weeks ago.  I was told during their marketing call that it was an important update.  I agree to go there and they start the whole thing off with asking what my timeshare needs are...I guess at that point I passed the pseudo background check after they kick a few folks out politely stating that they couldn't help them.

Then the circus act began.  They told us about this or that and the reason why they were there was to tell us all about our rights in relation to a lawsuit that was settled back in 2009 and how...carefully worded of course...that it was mandatory that this information be passed on to us and implied that more or less it was mandatory for us to buy the two services that they were peddling.  As we are going along my young wife is Googling and getting the stink eye from a person who I can only guess is the owner of the company (Cornerstone Processing).  Later I realized when they were talking to us that he wasn't giving us the stink eye, he had been drinking (judging by his cherry complexion) and was staring at my wife's chest.  He then proceeded to more or less badger us into trying to buy their product.  Now, I figured he was sh!t salesman, but the deal sounded good.  In hindsight, too good to be true.

They waived my fees for a timeshare Rental company, which I was actually interested in order to get me to buy this other company Resort Destinations & Exchange.  Now, if I had more time to look over the site I would have figured out that it was a shell and chock full of nothing.  They are paying a mess load of money to fake out folks by making them appear to be the #1 searched company on Google, when they probably don't make the first 2 pages.  

$7000 later and several unreturned calls later, I am sitting here looking at my wife embarrassed that these guys took me for a mark and made away with my hard earned money.

As I started to do my research, I found out that I am not the only one who has been taken by these folks.  Their company name is R&R Venture Group, who is doing business as Cornerstone Processing.  When you look up the records out of Clark County, you also find out that the owner Mr. Russell, Robert also has a hand in his other company Resort Destinations & Exchange.  When you dig further you find out that R&R Venture Group has a rap sheet a mile long and a F rating on the BBB.  Further more, they have been the subject of a much loved thread on this site and several others talking about the scams they have perpetrated over the years.

So...I ask of the community?  Is anyone going to file a lawsuit against them and if so, care to make it a class action?  I am sure they have some PO'd some folks...so let's go after them.

Contact me if you are interested.  I am starting to look for an attorney now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 27, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> Is the outfit from Las Vegas called Resort Destinations & Exchange even affiliated with Hilton/HGVC?  Need to know.  Thinking I got scammed...considering I can't get a hold of them to get my money back.



Never heard of them. How was their program presented? Sounds like more of a travel club than a timeshare saying they have access to resorts such as HGVC more than a timeshare brand like Hilton.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

*Resort Destinations & Exchange*

Not the service to buy if you are looking to do any travel.  Look up the exchange threads and you can read my story and the scam I fell for.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Never heard of them. How was their program presented? Sounds like more of a travel club than a timeshare saying they have access to resorts such as HGVC more than a timeshare brand like Hilton.



They presented themselves as an Exchange/Travel Club of sorts.  It you look at their website you can see a bit for yourself.

[Noparse]resortdestinationsandexchange(dot)com[/noparse]


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yikes. Never heard of them, though I suspect others will chime in soon with more info. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

Resort Destinations & Exchange out of Las Vegas wouldn't show me their inventory.  They just kept telling me that when I am a member, I'll see their inventory.

Right now they keep telling me that when their IT department gets the site fixed we'll be able to see the inventory.  Bet if I called their IT department I'd get a different story, but sadly that phone number isn't published.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks!  Really appreciate the sympathy.  Its been a trying time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 27, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> They presented themselves as an Exchange/Travel Club of sorts.  It you look at their website you can see a bit for yourself.
> 
> http://www.resortdestinationsandexchange.com



I read your other post. Yes, it appears you've been scammed by someone presenting themselves as a "travel club". Next time someone tells you your attendence is mandatory, tell them where to stick their mandatory.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

*Resort Destinations & Exchange*

Anyone know them at all?  They are out of Las Vegas and I am getting the distinct feeling that I am never going to see my money again.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  I never really paid much attention to my timeshare other than making sure my maintenance fees were paid up and using it on occasion.  Now, kind of in a bind so what they offered was a great deal/steal.  Yep...next time for sure I am going to ask if I can think about it and come back after doing a whole lot of research.

RDE, you can expect the Nevada AG is going to be getting a call here come Monday.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think they are affiliated in any way. You might want to consider contacting the Attorney General in Nevada.



Certainly will.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 27, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I never really paid much attention to my timeshare other than making sure my maintenance fees were paid up and using it on occasion.  Now, kind of in a bind so what they offered was a great deal/steal.  Yep...next time for sure I am going to ask if I can think about it and come back after doing a whole lot of research.
> 
> RDE, you can expect the Nevada AG is going to be getting a call here come Monday.



Good luck. Outfits like this tend to be boiler room operations. In business one day, closed shop the next. They keep moving and since the government is slow to respond, when they do there's nothing but an empty office. Once in a while they stick around to long and get caught but not very often.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 27, 2014)

RDEScammed, I have sent you a PM.  I'm sorry but it's against TUG Posting Rules to post duplicate messages so all of your messages have been combined into this one thread in the Newbies Help forum.

I don't personally recognize the name of the company you're referencing, and hope that other TUGgers will be able to help you.  Good luck.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 27, 2014)

On the website (that I don't want to link here - resortdestinationsandexchangeDOTCOM) the contact information is:
6955 N Durango Blvd Suite 1115-715
Las Vegas, NV 89149
877-770-8025

Maybe that will help the folks here who are more knowledgeable than me about how to go about helping this new TUGger?  Thanks!


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks.  My son who lives in Vegas drove by there and it looks like it is being run out of an apartment.  Street view shows something else, but its an apartment.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Can you dispute the charges with your cc company or did you pay with cash or check?


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 28, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Can you dispute the charges with your cc company or did you pay with cash or check?



I paid with a check.  I should have pressed them to do it via credit card, but they didn't offer it that way at the time.  Credit card would have been easier to dispute and from the way I hear it, quick to side w/ the consumer vs. the company.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 30, 2014)

*Cornerstone Processing and Resort Destinations & Exchange Linked at the hip*

Well, sadly I am not done learning about this company.  Turns out that Cornerstone Processing (a dba of R&R Venture Group) is an authorized reseller of Resort Destinations & Exchange services.  Turns out though, the truth of the matter is even more disappointing:

R&R Venture Group owned by Mr. Robert "Guy" Russell out of Las Vegas, Nevada also owns and operates Resort Destinations & Exchange.  When I called around asking about his new company, no one could tell me anything about it.  When I talked to their sales rep (Ryan, I think it was), no one could tell me much about the RDE side of the house other than the fact that they weren't affiliated in any way.  Funny though.  I distinctly remember this him sitting in the meeting.  In case anyone doesn't know what he looks like Robert Russell, only he looks a hell of a lot thinner now I guess.  Don't remember seeing his wife there, but if you search around the internet enough you'll read that she is part of the sales effort from time to time.

Anyway, for those of you who are getting called by Cornerstone Processing for an update meeting, etc....etc....ignore the calls.  Its 100% a scam.  My sales rep told me I could take a trip right after signing up.  Here I am still sitting at my house with the answer of, we'll create your account shortly still.  I highly doubt based on the fact they couldn't produce a single shred of evidence of actual inventory for vacations that they actually have anything to sell through the company.  The sales reps couldn't even pull up the inventory while sitting with me from their site.

Run fast, run hard, and definitely DO NOT write them a check.


----------



## RDEScammed (Sep 30, 2014)

*R&R Venture Group*

Is anyone trying to file a class action lawsuit against them?  If so, I am interested in joining it.  Would love to see this operation shuttered.  No more Cornerstone Processing and Resort Destinations & Exchange for sure.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

RDE - A gentle request - please keep all posts on this topic, in this thread, instead of starting new threads.  It is counter-productive to fragment the information.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> Is anyone trying to file a class action lawsuit against them?  If so, I am interested in joining it.  Would love to see this operation shuttered.  No more Cornerstone Processing and Resort Destinations & Exchange for sure.



Historically, timeshare owners have not been very successful with these kinds of lawsuits - IMNSHO, you would be throwing good money after bad...


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2014)

RDEScammed said:


> Is anyone trying to file a class action lawsuit against them?  If so, I am interested in joining it.  Would love to see this operation shuttered.  No more Cornerstone Processing and Resort Destinations & Exchange for sure.



You would just be shoveling sand against the tide. All they would do is re-open next week under a different name. The best way to combat them would be to join with TUG and other responsible users to spread the word of not buying into intangibles. That includes 'Right-to Use', and Vacation Clubs. If you don't understand it, and see value there, for crying out loud, don't give up your hard-earned money.

Jim


----------



## RDEScammed (Oct 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> RDE - A gentle request - please keep all posts on this topic, in this thread, instead of starting new threads.  It is counter-productive to fragment the information.



Got it.  Sorry...new to the whole BBS thing.  Will make sure to post everything here in the future.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## RDEScammed (Oct 2, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> You would just be shoveling sand against the tide. All they would do is re-open next week under a different name. The best way to combat them would be to join with TUG and other responsible users to spread the word of not buying into intangibles. That includes 'Right-to Use', and Vacation Clubs. If you don't understand it, and see value there, for crying out loud, don't give up your hard-earned money.
> 
> Jim



Jim,

Thanks and sage advice for the future.  I already feel like I am hitting my head against the proverbial wall  and wish that I would have listened to my gut when I was sitting there in front of that pushy sales rep.  No matter, already talking with an AG, the BBB and the FTC trying to determine what, if anything can be done to take direction action against the business and quite possibly the owners.  They hide quite effectively behind the LLC for R&R Venture Group (dba Cornerstone Processing) and Resort Destinations & Exchange.  Just need to be patient I guess and let the authorities handle the matter.

Speaking of the authorities, does anyone know where they are selling this week?  Might have to fly into the location and see if I can throw a curveball into the wheels.


----------



## RDEScammed (Oct 18, 2014)

*Shame! Shame! Shame! We all know your names.*

Wow!  So its been a bit of time and I have found out so much about this company called Resort Destinations & Exchange.  Apparently this company is the brain child of none other than Mr. Robert Guy Russell, the owner of R&R Venture Group aka R&R Closings, and most recently Cornerstone Processing LLC, all of which are running and operating out of Las Vegas.  Through my research, it turns out that Mr. Russell has been pulling the same type of sales gig for years now, just changing company names to meet the conditions of the market.  From the way it looks on my end, when one company becomes poison, it closes down and changes names.  There has been Point Rental Liquidators, TEC, EPS, AVD, VSI and I am sure many many more as partners with his business.  I think though that Resort Destinations and Exchange (RDE) is my favorite however because of this lovely video that was sent to me.  You'll have to watch it closely, to see it...I did.

http://vimeo.com/107669437

After I watched the video, something kept bothering me and I couldn't put my finger on it until I was rereading some of my printed copies of company websites.  Apparently each testimonial shown on Resort Destinations & Exchange's video came from Vacation Services International's website:  http://vacationservicesinternational.com/

I called VSI to ask them if they were affiliated with Cornerstone Processing, R&R Venture Group, R&R Closing Group or any of the other names they went by and the phrase "Good God NO!" came out followed by apologies and polite suggestions for me to seek legal help when dealing with any of the above named entities related to Mr. Russell and company.

So...that being said, today I hopped onto the FTC website and submitted everything I have, to include this nice video.  Hope they  them.


----------



## RDEScammed (Oct 22, 2014)

*Status Update*

Just learned that these guys are out peddling their wares in the San Francisco Bay Area.  If you got friends out that way who fit the target demographic, call them and let them know that buyer beware.

Me...still waiting for my refund check.  Had some interesting exchanges w/ their attorney who leaves much to be desired in the way he conducts himself.

Again, that Cornerstone Processing who is owned by Robert Russell, the same Robert Russell who is the owner of Resort Destinations and Exchange.  Oh yeah, also learned that he also goes by Ryan Roberts.  That's right if you hear the name Ryan Roberts just know that its Robert "Guy" Russell.


----------

